# Pièces jointes dans mails



## Briellespoubelle (5 Février 2022)

Bonjour,
Comment fait-on pour joindre un Fichier dans un mail avec l’application Mail ? Je ne vois pas de petit bouton qui s’appellerait «joindre«  et je n’arrive pas à ouvrir à côté l’application Photos comme avant iOS 15.

Merci

Ah ça y est j’ai trouvé pour les pièces jointes, reste mon deuxième problème : ouvrir Photo à côté de Mail


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Février 2022)

sur iPhone je ne suis pas sur que cela soit possible par contre sur iPad, en haut de ton app Mail, tu as 3 petits point






						Utilisation du mode multitâche sur votre iPad
					

Avec iPadOS, vous pouvez utiliser le mode multitâche pour travailler avec plusieurs apps en même temps. Découvrez comment utiliser le nouveau menu Multitâche, le Dock et Spotlight pour travailler avec plusieurs apps.



					support.apple.com
				




je m'en sers tout le temps, c'est hyper pratique. vive le glissé/déposé 

dans ton cas, je partirais plutôt de l'app Photo et sur une photo je ferai l'action de l'envoyer par mail


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Février 2022)

je viens d'essayer sur iPhone, tu crées un nouveau mail, dans le champ texte du message tu restes appuyé avec ton doigts, un menu apparait, tu sélectionnes insérer Photo, ça te donne accès aux photos de ta photothèque


----------



## Briellespoubelle (6 Février 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> sur iPhone je ne suis pas sur que cela soit possible par contre sur iPad, en haut de ton app Mail, tu as 3 petits point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C’était plus simple sous iOS 14, on peut pas faire marche arrière ?


----------



## Chris K (6 Février 2022)

Briellespoubelle a dit:


> C’était plus simple sous iOS 14, on peut pas faire marche arrière ?



ÉDIT : Pas fait attention que tu parlais d’iOS sur iPhone. Ma note ci-dessous concerne iPadOS. Désolé.

Non. Le multitâche est similaire à iOS14. Ce que iOS15 a introduit, entre autre, c’est la fenêtre centrale.
Ainsi, si tu rédiges un nouveau mail depuis l’appli Mail, la fenêtre de rédaction va s’afficher au centre. Dans ce cas, le mode splitview n’est pas directement accessible. Impossible par exemple de placer l’appli Photos juste à côté.

Malgré tout, la fenêtre centrale offre tout ce qu’il faut pour rédiger ton e-mail, mettre des pièces jointes, des photos etc… Il me semble toutefois (à vérifier) que si tu utilises un clavier physique c’est un petit peu différent.
Il est possible de changer de mode en déplaçant la fenêtre centrale et retrouver ainsi le mode splitview.

Question d’habitudes je pense..


----------



## Briellespoubelle (6 Février 2022)

Merci pour ta réponse, si Le multitâche est similaire à iOS14, comment fait-on sur iPad OS 15 le glissé-déposé entre Photos et un message que je suis en train de rédiger dans Mail, comme je le faisais sous 14 ?


----------



## Briellespoubelle (6 Février 2022)

Briellespoubelle a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, si Le multitâche est similaire à iOS14, comment fait-on sur iPad OS 15 le glissé-déposé entre Photos et un message que je suis en train de rédiger dans Mail, comme je le faisais sous 14 ?


Et c’est vrai que je mélange iOS et iPad OS quand je ne fais pas attention, je confirme que c’est pour *iPad OS*


----------



## Chris K (6 Février 2022)

Briellespoubelle a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, si Le multitâche est similaire à iOS14, comment fait-on sur iPad OS 15 le glissé-déposé entre Photos et un message que je suis en train de rédiger dans Mail, comme je le faisais sous 14 ?



En faisant un SplitView comme avant.


----------



## Briellespoubelle (6 Février 2022)

Tu peux me mettre une photo d’écran de comment tu fais ?


----------



## Chris K (6 Février 2022)

Comme ça : À gauche j’ai l’appli photo, à droite j’ai le mail que je rédige. Je peux faire un glisser / déposer des photos dans le mail.


----------



## Briellespoubelle (6 Février 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Comme ça : À gauche j’ai l’appli photo, à droite j’ai le mail que je rédige. Je peux faire un glisser / déposer des photos dans le mail.


C’est exactement ce qu’il me faut, et quand tu es dans mail tu cliques sur les … pour ouvrir Photo à côté ?


----------



## Chris K (6 Février 2022)

Briellespoubelle a dit:


> C’est exactement ce qu’il me faut, et quand tu es dans mail tu cliques sur les … pour ouvrir Photo à côté ?



En utilisant les … je fais glisser la fenêtre de rédaction de message pour la mettre en SplitView. Ensuite je met l’application Photos sur l‘autre partie du SplitView.


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Février 2022)

Mais j’ai mis le lien Apple explicatif !!


----------



## Briellespoubelle (6 Février 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> En utilisant les … je fais glisser la fenêtre de rédaction de message pour la mettre en SplitView. Ensuite je met l’application Photos sur l‘autre partie du SplitView.


Mais oui, j’ai réussi, merci beaucoup,  ce qui me manquait c’est cette nouvelle étape intermédiaire qui n’existait pas sous iPadOS 14 : faire glisser la fenêtre de rédaction du message pour la mettre en SplitView. Quel est le progrès ?


----------



## Chris K (6 Février 2022)

Briellespoubelle a dit:


> Mais oui, j’ai réussi, merci beaucoup,  ce qui me manquait c’est cette nouvelle étape intermédiaire qui n’existait pas sous iPadOS 14 : faire glisser la fenêtre de rédaction du message pour la mettre en SplitView. Quel est le progrès ?



Le progrès c’est notamment :

Afficher une fenêtre (ici celle de rédaction d‘un e-mail) au centre. Bien lisible ;
Pouvoir accéder à des applications sur le bureau d’accueil sans quitter l’appli en cours ;
Aider au positionnement des fenêtres dans le multitâche, rendre le multitâche plus « visible«  ;
Possibilité d’avoir plusieurs fenêtres pour une même application. Par exemple, quand j’ouvre Mail j’ai toujours au moins deux fenêtres disponibles (qui s’affichent sous forme de vignettes en bas de l’écran) : une qui affiche ma boîte de réception et une qui affiche la boîte « drapeau ». Pas besoin ainsi de naviguer dans mail. Je pourrai avoir une 3ème fenêtre avec un splitview entre mail et photos. En gros ce sont des espaces de travail toujours disponibles.


----------



## Chris K (6 Février 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Mais j’ai mis le lien Apple explicatif !!



Y avait pas assez de dessins


----------



## Briellespoubelle (6 Février 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Le progrès c’est notamment :
> 
> Afficher une fenêtre (ici celle de rédaction d‘un e-mail) au centre. Bien lisible ;
> Pouvoir accéder à des applications sur le bureau d’accueil sans quitter l’appli en cours ;
> ...


Merci, c’est toute une pratique, je me note ça dans un coin, ça peut toujours servir. Merci pour tes explications détaillées.


----------



## Chris K (6 Février 2022)

Briellespoubelle a dit:


> Merci, c’est toute une pratique



Qui changera peut-être encore sous iOS 16


----------

